# Does Billie Eilish sing??



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

My question is not a matter of taste,, my question is purely technical. 

When I listen to this, I don't notice the voice is moving from one note to another. It feels like timed talking. 







You guys are much experienced than me so I would like to ask you, is it possible to write her singing down in a musical score???


By the way.... if you enjoy this kind of music then good for you. You listen to whatever you like.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Obviously it can be written down. It's primarily in Gm and though there's not a great deal of melodic movement it does move. It's also sung in harmony. It's a simple and effective song, though not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Tarneem said:


> When I listen to this, I don't notice the voice is moving from one note to another. It feels like timed talking.
> 
> You guys are much experienced than me so I would like to ask you, is it possible to write her singing down in a musical score???


As Chat said, the melody can be written out and harmonized, and it could even be an instrumental piece, because the bass line is what makes it recognizable. But the vocal line is more like heightened speech; the melody has been sacrificed for the sake of the clarity of the words and to emphasize the overall rhythm.

If you want to hear her sing an actual melody, here is one:


----------

